# carburetor tool for tri-power



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

Does anyone make a tool to adjust the idle screws on a 65 tripower center carb? I have a buddy with a flexible screwdriver from the 1960s that will fit around the front carb and it works well. I've looked everywhere and all the flexible screwdrivers now come with a 1 1/2 inch socket adaptor on the end for different bits and it won't bend enough on the end to reach the screws.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

grotto107 said:


> Does anyone make a tool to adjust the idle screws on a 65 tripower center carb? I have a buddy with a flexible screwdriver from the 1960s that will fit around the front carb and it works well. I've looked everywhere and all the flexible screwdrivers now come with a 1 1/2 inch socket adaptor on the end for different bits and it won't bend enough on the end to reach the screws.


This one sure looks like it would work. Might have to grind down the bit end where it seats into the flex shaft, but I don't see why it would not work? https://www.homedepot.com/p/Stalwar...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CM6yurTH49wCFUwLDAodyNUABw


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have one. The same one I've had since 1981. It's made by Blue-Point (Snap-on). It comes with various socket ends...slot head, hex, even an allen for dwell adjustment on GM distributors. Have used it a thousand (or more) times on as many cars. Really gets in there with ease on any tight carb set-up.


----------



## My65goat (Jul 26, 2017)

I bought one from Napa but it didn't work. I have a very skinny flat head with a long shafts that works for me. It's one of those screwdrivers that looks like it belongs in the trash can but it has its purpose, lol.


----------



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

I've tried 3 of those with the Home Depot type socket and they just won't squeeze in there behind the front carb.I'll try the Blue Point.
Many thanks!


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Curious what you find as I have been struggling with the same problem....After I rebuilt the carbs I added the port for brake vacuum and installed the factory brake vacuum line off the front carb, making the adjustment even harder.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't know if this will fit in the space but this is what I have, I can adjust the Quadrajet with the air cleaner on with this unit.

https://www.ebay.com/p/Snap-on-2006IT-Carburetor-and-Distributor-Adjustment-Tool-Set/26017014773


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Goat Roper, that's exactly the one I've been using for the past 37 years. And back then, I paid about $60 for it, so for $69 in 2018, it's a heck of a good deal. It really does a great job on tight screws, and makes dwell adjustment a snap.


----------



## baba67 (Nov 26, 2015)

*Tri-Power carb adjusting*

I had the same issues with my 66 tri-power setup.
This is what worked for me.
I really am happy with it.


Motion Pro 08-0229 1/4" 90 Degree Hex Driver


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

yes I use that same snap on tool, and as Geeteeoh said, ...............works on dwell adjustment as well......


----------



## Machinest-guy (Jul 19, 2019)

Good afternoon. Back in the days when these cars were newer and multiple carbs more plentiful we made adjustment tools from extra speedo cable. Quick to do and pretty much free. Take about a foot of inner cable. Clean it good and tin it with plumbers solder. Forge it into a screwdriver blade on a vise with a hammer. Retin and shape on a grinder. Then take a section of old metal fuel tube and make an outer housing bent to fit between or around whatever is in the way. Slide the cable down the tube and adjust away. Sometimes I'd use welding brass instead of solder. And sometimes I'd make a loop at the top so I could twist is easier.If you have some foresight you'll make the tubing so it slips around the screw head holding the blade in the slot. Good luck.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 7, 2021)

Thank you all for the info. I've been pulling my hair out trying to bring my 65 tripower up to stock. when I added the vacuum assist to the front carb the driver side idle mix was impossible. So I've adjusted and removed the front carb and you know ... leaks...pains trying to balance the center carb between fat and lean. the 90 deg hex driver is my last hope before I make what I need. Thanks for those instructions as well.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

This is what I use. It's available from several manufactures.


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

On Amaz $17


----------



## Ollie (Aug 7, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> This one sure looks like it would work. Might have to grind down the bit end where it seats into the flex shaft, but I don't see why it would not work? https://www.homedepot.com/p/Stalwart-Precision-Screwdriver-Set-with-Flex-Shaft-30-Piece-75-43200/206530723?cm_mmc=Shopping|G|Base|D25T|25-1_HAND+TOOLS|NA|PLA|71700000034127224|58700003933021546|92700031755124838&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2OKNrsfj3AIVBnZeCh2V4Af_EAQYASABEgIhPPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CM6yurTH49wCFUwLDAodyNUABw


I have been trying to tune my 65 tripower and this is what I got to work. I know bush whacker stuff but the fancy tools don't work any better. I found some rubber tubing that fit snug over the 1/4" idle screw and left enough for the tail ends to come out around the front carb. A goat with long nose hairs now I can stand in front and micro adjust the carb and tune to the vacume gage in comfort. Now I'm working on a slight off idle stutter that becomes more pronounced at flat down the rode maintaining speed. I'm gonna pull the center carb and look real close at the throttle body.


----------

